# Rechtklick>Neu>.txt datei erstellen geht nicht mehr!



## Snade (23. Januar 2009)

Normalerweise wenn man rechtklick drückt und dann neu kann man ja ordner txt datein und etc. erstellen bloß eben txt Datei erstellen geht nicht mehr der Eintrag ist nich mehr vorhanden weis jemand wie ich diesen Eintrag wieder hinzufüge? .rtf datein und alle andere geht noch.

mfg. Snade


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Guck mal bei dir in die Registry, ob die folgenden Einträge vorhanden sind.

REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.txt]
@="txtfile"
"Content Type"="text/plain"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.txt\PersistentHandler]
@="{5e941d80-bf96-11cd-b579-08002b30bfeb}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.txt\ShellEx]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.txt\ShellEx\{BB2E617C-0920-11d1-9A0B-00C04FC2D6C1}]
@="{EAB841A0-9550-11cf-8C16-00805F1408F3}"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.txt\ShellNew]
"NullFile"=""


----------



## Snade (23. Januar 2009)

1. nur text nicht txt
2. das andere kann ich ja nicht prüfen da es den eintrag txt nich gibt


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> 1. nur text nicht txt
> 2. das andere kann ich ja nicht prüfen da es den eintrag txt nich gibt


 
Dann hats den Eintrag wohl zerrissen und deshalb geht es nicht mehr.
Du musst ihn dann wieder herstellen, damit txt funktioniert.


----------



## Snade (23. Januar 2009)

könntest du mir evtl. auch sagen wie das geht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Januar 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> könntest du mir evtl. auch sagen wie das geht?


 
So, ich habe dir mal eine Registry Datei gebaut.
Einfach Doppelklick darauf, bestätigen und danach neu starten. Dann sollte das eigentlich wieder gehen.


----------



## Snade (23. Januar 2009)

DAnke! werds gleich testen

Cool danke es geht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> DAnke! werds gleich testen
> 
> Cool danke es geht!


 
Ist doch klasse, freut mich, dass es wieder läuft. 
Jetzt musst du nur noch herausfinden, warum es plötzlich nicht mehr ging.


----------



## Snade (24. Januar 2009)

Weis ich glaub ich schon 
Ich hatte mal ein Programm intsalliert und habe ausversehn eingestellt das diese textbearbeitungsprogramm mit .txt datein zusammenarbeitet dann habe ich es deinstalliert dann ging es noch neustart und plötzlich wahr es weg


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Januar 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> Weis ich glaub ich schon
> Ich hatte mal ein Programm intsalliert und habe ausversehn eingestellt das diese textbearbeitungsprogramm mit .txt datein zusammenarbeitet dann habe ich es deinstalliert dann ging es noch neustart und plötzlich wahr es weg


 
Dabei musst du schon aufpassen. Die Deinstallationsroutine des Programms hat in der Registry die Einträge für txt gelöscht und schon ging nichts mehr.
txt Dateien sind doch eh wurscht, da braucht man kein extra Programm oder sowas.


----------

